
Speculation of an acquisition of HTC by GOOG - wyldfire
https://twitter.com/evleaks/status/910458246082826240
======
wyldfire
Further evidence --

From [1] : "HTC just announced it's shares will halt trading tomorrow (Thur)
pending a major announcement."

From [2]:

> To Clarify the Report of the Media

> ...

> 6.Content of the report:HTC might announce the sale to Google?

> ...

> 7.Cause of occurrence:Clarification in response to TWSE's request.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/tculpan/status/910446256362622976](https://twitter.com/tculpan/status/910446256362622976)

[2]
[http://investors.htc.com/mobile.view?c=148697&v=203&d=1&id=2...](http://investors.htc.com/mobile.view?c=148697&v=203&d=1&id=2301730)

------
djsumdog
Didn't Google buy up Motorola's cellphone business, only to dump it on Lenovo?
I wonder if HTC has more patents they want. The HTC Evo 4G (from Sprint US)
was the first really powerful Android phone that could stand up to
eyeProducts. Maybe they're going back to their roots?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Google's interests have changed. The Pixel line signals a desire to have a
premium in-house brand.

